# V53.02 as principle dx.



## atxn1969 (Jun 8, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been asked but I was wondering if this code would be used as a principle diagnosis code when a patient has a routine medical device change due to battery depletion, etc. Is there a CMS reference on this subject and would it cause the claim to pay at a reduced rate. Thanks a bunch for your help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2009)

It is acceptable as the first-listed and I know of no reference for reduced payment because you list it first.


----------

